# Is this a dwarf GSD?



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Say this add on Craigs List. Is this a dwarf or just a mix?

Mini German Shepard Mix


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

First sentence says "mixed" lol

If you're rehoming a pet for some reason, why do people ask for money?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it tells you it is a mix . not a genetic dwarf , most don't live to any great age. what in the world is she doing posing the dog beside a young child and then says she isn't sure how she would do with small children . ??


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

It says mix but it looks just like a GSD. I wonder what it's mixed with- but GSD looks definitely are dominant here.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

carmspack said:


> it tells you it is a mix . not a genetic dwarf , most don't live to any great age. what in the world is she doing posing the dog beside a young child and then says she isn't sure how she would do with small children . ??


I wonder the same thing. Another fruit loop?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You'd ask for a fee because of the surgery costs for the spay, and to also hopefully weed out people who shouldn't have dogs. Not a guarantee but generally people won't buy a dog for $200 just to toss it out back and feed it out of a 40lb. bag of dog food torn open and placed near the back door.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

carmspack said:


> it tells you it is a mix . not a genetic dwarf , most don't live to any great age. what in the world is she doing posing the dog beside a young child and then says she isn't sure how she would do with small children . ??


Thats not a small child, thats a mini german shepherd handler mix


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> First sentence says "mixed" lol
> 
> If you're rehoming a pet for some reason, why do people ask for money?


To prevent riff raff. Most people are encouraged to require some kind of payment to prevent people from "adopting" the dog and reselling it or selling it to medical testing facilities. If someone is serious you can drop the price based on the home. People who care where their animals go ask for some payment, people who don't will just give them away for free and could care less where they go as long as they are out of their lives. (when posting ads on CL)

There is a woman on CL that will "adopt" free puppies/dogs and then resell them as her own or pure bred dogs with some kind of sad sappy story. 

People are sick.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah, I know it says mix, but it looks just like a GSD so I was wondering if it was a dwarf and maybe she just didn't know that. I know nothing about dwarfism in dogs, just wondering.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> To prevent riff raff. Most people are encouraged to require some kind of payment to prevent people from "adopting" the dog and reselling it or selling it to medical testing facilities. If someone is serious you can drop the price based on the home. People who care where their animals go ask for some payment, people who don't will just give them away for free and could care less where they go as long as they are out of their lives. (when posting ads on CL)
> 
> There is a woman on CL that will "adopt" free puppies/dogs and then resell them as her own or pure bred dogs with some kind of sad sappy story.
> 
> People are sick.


Didn't think about that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If i had to venture a guess, the body type is corgi. the coloring is obviously GSD. Thats not a dwarf.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Thats not a small child, thats a mini german shepherd handler mix


very nice! 3 points for u sir! lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

tjzick said:


> very nice! 3 points for u sir! lol


Thank God, I thought my joke totally flopped


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I would bet that's a Corgi mix.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Pituitary dwarf GSDs I've seen looking nothing like a regular adult GSD. Here are some links with dwarf photos:

Pituitary Dwarfism in the German Shepherd Dog

whillie dwarf german shepherd dog information nsw australia

Pituitary dwarfism german shepherd

vom Stoltz German Shepherds - Photo Gallery


There have been cases of chondrodysplastic dwarfism in GSDs but this is less common, and in that case the dogs tend to have a normal-sized body with short legs, which that dog does not seem to have. So I'd say it's not a dwarf of either type.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Is this about the standard size of a corgi?









I have never bred dogs, but I think that may not have been easy to accomplish.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Is this about the standard size of a corgi?
> View attachment 11169
> 
> 
> ...


Where there's a will there's a way ........ we used to have a GSD/Corgi mix in our neighborhood - it had a GSD head and tail (though a bit smaller/shorter than average) and a Corgi body, incl the short legs. Looked a little bizarre.......and nothing like this girl who simply looks like a small GSD. (Agree - not a dwarf.)
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Thats not a small child, thats a mini german shepherd handler mix


:rofl: ^^^This, to go along with the mini GSD mix. Perfect match!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She could be Renji's sister! 

One of our members (past members?) has a GSD chow mix who looks just like her. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/129559-omg-toyz.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> Say this add on Craigs List. Is this a dwarf or just a mix?
> 
> Mini German Shepard Mix


It's a Shep*ard*,not a Shep*herd*.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Charging a $200 rehoming fee doesn't mean that the dog is going to go to a good home. People sometimes have more money than sense!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's a Shep*ard*,not a Shep*herd*.


 You bet me to it! Finally I can see how German Shepard looks like...


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

acillaton said:


> You bet me to it! Finally I can see how German Shepard looks like...


Not my spelling, lol. I just copied and pasted 

Thanks for the info on dwarfs though,


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, let's see if we can figure out why they are rehoming...
I have a female German Shepard Mix. She is spayed and is in good health. She is an awesome guard dog and is very protective. She is roughly 3 yrs old. She is a runner and loves to be outside and loves water. During the summer months we can't keep her out of the pool. She would do well with other big dogs, but does get along with our chihuahua. She plays rough though. I'm not sure how she would do with small chidren. We have a 2 yr old that she doesnt really play with she actually can get annoyed by him. When indoors she likes to be right by your side or looking out the window. I would like to see her go to a great home that has experience with German Shepards. She is roughly 25-30 lbs, but is pretty awesome, she won't get any bigger. 200/obo 

Awesome guard dog and very protective = Fear biter, the neighbors are threatening to sue
She is a runner = Animal Control has issued the maximum number of citations for unleashed dog
Can't keep her out of the pool = no recall and is oblivious to commands
Annoyed by the 2 yr old = Actually pretty smart 


$200 is a steal


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Whatever the little girl is, she sure is a cutie! She does look like a mini GSD.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

bocron said:


> Ok, let's see if we can figure out why they are rehoming...
> I have a female German Shepard Mix. She is spayed and is in good health. She is an awesome guard dog and is very protective. She is roughly 3 yrs old. She is a runner and loves to be outside and loves water. During the summer months we can't keep her out of the pool. She would do well with other big dogs, but does get along with our chihuahua. She plays rough though. I'm not sure how she would do with small chidren. We have a 2 yr old that she doesnt really play with she actually can get annoyed by him. When indoors she likes to be right by your side or looking out the window. I would like to see her go to a great home that has experience with German Shepards. She is roughly 25-30 lbs, but is pretty awesome, she won't get any bigger. 200/obo
> 
> Awesome guard dog and very protective = Fear biter, the neighbors are threatening to sue
> ...


You don't make many assumptions do you?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> You don't make many assumptions do you?


Uhmmm, it was a joke. Note the smiley


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

bocron said:


> Uhmmm, it was a joke. Note the smiley


I thought the smile was intended to soften the statement about the dog being smart for not liking children.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I thought the smile was intended to soften the statement about the dog being smart for not liking children.


Well actually I had a smiley at the end of each line, but not sure where they went. Go figure.

But I did just re-read the CL post, it doesn't say why they are rehoming the dog. Leaves me curious to say the least. 

We get about a dozen calls a month from people looking to rehome GSDs. I think they do a search for German Shepherd Kennel. We have GSDs and we run a private dog park that does boarding and daycare, so I guess that's why we pop up. Most people seem to have created a slew of behavior issues through neglect mostly and want to give us their "great" dog. Every trait described is usually a problem of some sort. We aren't a rescue so generally refer them to the proper place, but wow, I'm continually amazed at the lack of commitment people have to a dog they took on as a cute little pup.
I have a hard time not loosing it with most of the people that call, but realize if I get peeved with them they will probably just dump the dog on the street somewhere so I keep a list of the local GSD rescue and private no-kill shelters. 

Annette


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

bocron said:


> Well actually I had a smiley at the end of each line, but not sure where they went. Go figure.
> 
> But I did just re-read the CL post, it doesn't say why they are rehoming the dog. Leaves me curious to say the least.
> 
> ...


I understand your frustration. Especially since many of the problems that these dogs have are brought on by their owner not knowing how to train the dog to begin with, and then they want to give the dog away for it. SMH


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

bocron said:


> Ok, let's see if we can figure out why they are rehoming...
> I have a female German Shepard Mix. She is spayed and is in good health. She is an awesome guard dog and is very protective. She is roughly 3 yrs old. She is a runner and loves to be outside and loves water. During the summer months we can't keep her out of the pool. She would do well with other big dogs, but does get along with our chihuahua. She plays rough though. I'm not sure how she would do with small chidren. We have a 2 yr old that she doesnt really play with she actually can get annoyed by him. When indoors she likes to be right by your side or looking out the window. I would like to see her go to a great home that has experience with German Shepards. She is roughly 25-30 lbs, but is pretty awesome, she won't get any bigger. 200/obo
> 
> Awesome guard dog and very protective = Fear biter, the neighbors are threatening to sue
> ...


I had a good belly laugh at your post Annette
It reminded me of something similar I have seen about selling a horse and what the add REALLY means....like.....
"very free moving" = BOLTS
"Bombproof" = about to die
"16hh" = 15.2hh...
"steady" = foundered....etc


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Keep this one on hand!!!
What Craigslist Ads REALLY Mean

Popular Phrase - Real Meaning

Free to Good Home - I am desperate to get rid of this animal.
Free - I am really desperate. I don't care what you do to this animal.
Free w/ all Supplies - I will never own a pet again.
Bird is a Talker - This bird will not shut up.
Bird has Colorful Vocabulary - This bird cusses up a storm.
Unsure of Age - This pet is old. Probably has one foot in the grave.
Moving Soon - Off to start a new life and Kitty is not a priority.
Energetic - This animal is so hyperactive a tranquilizer won't put them out.
Fiesty Pet - This animal is hyperactive and a biter.
Not Enough Time for Pet - I've been neglecting this animal for a long time and just recently realized he is still here.
If No One Adopts Soon, Going to Pound - Now I will guilt trip readers into taking my neglected pet.
Hamster Babies - Petsmart screwed me over and sold me a pregnant hamster. Here - take one!


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL the hamster babies! That actually happened to me when I was a kid...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

LijhaPup said:


> LOL the hamster babies! That actually happened to me when I was a kid...


Even worse, when I was a kid/teen I once bought a hamster from Petco as a present for a friend (_not_ a surprise gift, she had hamster before, wanted this particular hamster and I ran it by her parents first and gave her supplies too) and it turned out to be pregnant!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Keep this one on hand!!!
> What Craigslist Ads REALLY Mean
> 
> Popular Phrase - Real Meaning
> ...


Too funny!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> You don't make many assumptions do you?


I think you need to learn what a joke is.

Annette, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

That sure is a cute dog.

I think from most of the info I've read on dwarf Shepherds...hair lost seems to be pretty common if they live for awhile. Dwarf Shepherd's usually never grow in their top coats. I don't know if that's always the case....but it seems pretty common.

Craigslist is depressing.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> I think you need to learn what a joke is.
> 
> Annette, I thought it was hilarious.


It was a joke, but I didn't think it was funny. Besides the joke had a serious underlining meaning as she went on to explain how many people had called and tried to give a dog away and pass off it's problems as qualities. Bad owners aren't funny, and it's not funny for the dog either who is now in need of a home.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> It was a joke, but I didn't think it was funny. Besides the joke had a serious underlining meaning as she went on to explain how many people had called and tried to give a dog away and pass off it's problems as qualities. Bad owners aren't funny, and it's not funny for the dog either who is now in need of a home.


 
This is not in the rescue forum. What she said does not have an impact on if this dogs finds a good home or not. 

It's funny because it's usually true. She's spot on on her tongue in cheek definitions.

Spend a little time talking to owner's with behavioral problems or looking to rehome a dog...what is actually happening and what is being said by the owners are usually 2 different things. You'll make yourself go crazy if you can't make a joke out of something completely harmless like what Annette said. It's not like she's making a joke out of an abused or malnourished dog.......


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought it was funny also. The horse part just cracked me up, I see it all the time when looking at horses to buy. I always love the "make a good kids horse" when the animal in question is only 2 or 3? Yeah right.
To get back to the dog itself, there was a "breeder" haha in the next state that was advertising "rare miniature GSD" for awhile. Said they were going to be accepted by AKC, yadda yadda. . She was actually breeding Corgi's with GSD to get these rare dogs, they looked exactly like the one pictured. Some folks actually bought into it and purchased these "rare" dogs.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, I never knew people really crossed corgies with GSD. I found this site that has corgi crosses including GSD.
http://www.thatcutesite.com/corgi-cross-breeds-are-cute-25-pictures.html

I have a question on the dwarfism. I read one of the links posted and are breeds like corgies that have regular bodies and very short legs made from a form a dwarfism that has been bred true?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What I find odd and fascinating is people trying to find their own dog a home will write up what a wonderful dog it is, etc. and unless their situation is urgent such as "I'm going in the hospital for chemo and won't be home for 4 mos." or "my father in law died and we now have his dog", I can't figure out, for the life of me, why they want to rid themselves of this _perfect_ dog! 

Usually they "love kids, get along with cats (and other dogs), comes when called, housetrained, poops gold turds, etc..." and you're like, If it's so awesome why are you giving it away!?

CL IS depressing yet we've managed to snag a few to bring to rescue where the CL revolving door won't hit them again. 
Some folks cruise CL to get a dog and within weeks it's back on there. I'm glad we were able to rescue a few off there as they turned out to be wonderful dogs who we found homes for once they were fixed (another huge issue I see on there - unaltered pets being homed, rehomed, rehomed, rehomed).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> I have a question on the dwarfism. I read one of the links posted and are breeds like corgies that have regular bodies and very short legs made from a form a dwarfism that has been bred true?


Yes, this type of dwarfism is, I believe, a dominant gene with some modifiers that affect leg length. Dachshunds, Corgis, Basset Hounds, etc have been bred with these modifiers so that the legs are extremely short. If you look at old photos of these breeds, it's clear they are still dwarves, but have a bit more leg than modern examples.

I remember reading something about a dwarf GSD (normal body, short legs) and it was said he had a rather vicious streak. This is easy for me to picture--there is something about dwarf breeds, in general, that makes them ornery. In my years of grooming, I've noticed that anything with short legs has more of a tendency to bite--especially when touching the feet. There are notable exceptions, of course. One of my favorite clients ever was a little female Corgi who was sweet as molasses. I miss her.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Usually as soon as the puppy cuteness wears off, or the untrained dog starts acting like an untrained dog or they find out they can't make money from the dog, they want to dump it. In this ecomony, I can understand that sometimes a family really has to get rid of a dog because they can barely afford to feed themselves or they are living in their car since they lost their house, but you can tell either from the ad or in talking to them that they are really truly having to find a new home for the dog.
But, its so true, the dogs and horses sold on CL and other lists are solid gold and worth a million dollars yet will give them away or sell for nothing because they have no time or whatever. People are against spaying/neutering early,yet this is the only way to prevent folks from buying puppies to "recoup the purchase price by breeding" that seems to be a big draw for making money


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Some people are way too touchy. How can you get mad at someone making a joke because the situation is just so horrible with the dog being rehome when most rescuers actually find that post a bit humorous seeing as 99.5% of all calls they receive read just like annette's post. I did rescue for years and actually trying to get back into it right now again and these are things you see ALL the time where very protective means afraid of everything and constantly trying to bite every stranger it sees (and sometimes not just strangers) loves to run equals has no recall and runs the neighborhood like crazy (oh but don't forget the dog always comes back after a day or 2 so it's all good) She said she doesn't know how the dog is with small kids yet has it posed by a young child (sorry dwarf handler, no you're joke wasn't lost I died laughing at it) Welcome to the sad world of reality that not every dog can be saved and as a rescuer you see so much horrible stuff that you HAVE to find things to make you laugh ebcause if you didn't you would go insane and not be able to do the job anymore and then no dogs would be saved.. you also have to realize whatever you do its not your fault it's the person(s) breeding these BYB dogs and mixes and giving them to whoever has the cash or wants a cute free puppy and for the "people" who get the pups without a second thought because of whatever reason then just rehomes it like it was nothing.

BTW yes there are very valid reasons for rehoming a dog and someone that truly needs to rehome the dog I will never judge as I've been there myself and yes those people you can weed out a milion miles away I was in tears every time I talked to the people on the phone I kept the dog until I found the right home never talked about the money because I could never put a price on the boys I loved I gave them close to $800 worth of supplies with the dogs and spent awhile (like a good month) talking to them getting a feel taking the dogs there to meet them etc.. people who say come get the dog hand me money and leave do not care and again like Annette said they never once mentioned why they were rehoming this wonderful dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> People are against spaying/neutering early,yet this is the only way to prevent folks from buying puppies to "recoup the purchase price by breeding" that seems to be a big draw for making money


Yes. I see it on Craigslist all the time, and it makes me angry. I have really mixed feelings about the spay/neuter issue because, health reasons aside, I really do feel that for the average pet owner, who has no intent of showing, working, or doing sport with their dog, it would be better for the animal to be fixed early. After years of working with animals and their owners, I've come to the conclusion that your average pet owner is *not* knowedgable, responsible, or diligent enough to prevent pregnancy. You have kids opening gates, pets wandering the neighborhood, people leaving their in-heat bitches unattended in the back yard, and a pregnant dog at 9 months of age. 

Yes, there is evidence that points to health problems associated with early spay/neuter. But I would consider an unwanted litter a serious health risk, and with the pet overpopulation problem as it is, a drain on the resources of shelters and rescue. And who pays for this? Much is on the backs of the taxpayer, so this is an issue that affects society as well. 

So to espouse waiting to spay/neuter your pet dog to the general public... I don't think it's a good idea. In my view, it can only mean more unwanted litters. Educated, responsible people who *can* prevent pregnancy are the exception to the rule IMO.

That said, I am waiting to spay my girl... we will see how it goes after one heat and then I will make a decision on how long to wait. My breeder wants to keep her intact for a possible future breeding, should she meet all the requirements... but I honestly don't know if I want to deal with owning an intact bitch!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> My breeder wants to keep her intact for a possible future breeding, should she meet all the requirements... *but I honestly don't know if I want to deal with owning an intact bitch!*


Ya know, it really isn't all that hard, they don't have cooties. 

Joy and Babs are in heat right now, and other then them shoving their butts in the other bitches' faces, there really isn't much too it -- certainly not enough to warrant a surgery to alter them.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I thought it was funny also. The horse part just cracked me up, I see it all the time when looking at horses to buy. I always love the "make a good kids horse" when the animal in question is only 2 or 3? Yeah right.
> To get back to the dog itself, there was a "breeder" haha in the next state that was advertising "rare miniature GSD" for awhile. Said they were going to be accepted by AKC, yadda yadda. . She was actually breeding Corgi's with GSD to get these rare dogs, they looked exactly like the one pictured. Some folks actually bought into it and purchased these "rare" dogs.


Here is the full version of the horse classifieds....I cry laughing every time I read it as it is so true

*MEANING BEHIND THE HORSE CLASSIFIED ADS *
Eventing Prospect.......................Big, Fast Horse 
Dressage Prospect....................Big, Slow Horse 
Hack Prospect........................Pretty Colour 
Sporting Prospect....................Short, Fast Horse 
Cutting Prospect...................Horse which can turn fast 
Endurance Prospect...................Fast Horse which will turn sometimes 
Flashy...............................White Socks 
Attractive...........................Bay 
15.2hh...............................14.3hh 
16.2hh...............................15.3hh 
To Loving Home Only..................Expensive 
To Show Home Only....................Very Expensive 
Needs Experienced Rider..............Potentially Lethal 
Elegant..............................Thin 
In Good Condition....................Previously foundered 
Free Moving..........................Bolts 
Quiet................................Lame in Both Front Legs 
Dead Quiet...........................Lame in All Four Legs 
Good in Traffic (Bombproof)...........Deaf and Blind 
Loves Children.......................Kicks and Bites 
Pony Type............................Small and Hairy 
Arab Type............................Looks Startled 
TB Type..............................Looks Terrified 
Quarter Horse Type...................Fat 
Cob Type ............................Big and Hairy 
Draught Type.........................Big and Exceedingly Hairy 
Easy to Catch........................Very Old 
Must Sell............................Eats 3 times as much as any other horse but is always lame. 
Owner forced to give up.. .. .. .... Bolts, bites and bucks 
Able to take walls and timber .. . ..Crashes through fences,doors, sheds 
A good stayer .. .. .. .. .. .. .. ..Won't budge from the stable 
Sound feet .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. ..Kicks the stable and float 
All Offers Considered................I am in *Traction* 
Just remember one final translation CAVEAT EMPTOR........BUYER BEWARE


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> To prevent riff raff. Most people are encouraged to require some kind of payment to prevent people from "adopting" the dog and reselling it or selling it to medical testing facilities. If someone is serious you can drop the price based on the home.* People who care where their animals go ask for some payment, people who don't will just give them away for free *and could care less where they go as long as they are out of their lives. (when posting ads on CL)
> 
> There is a woman on CL that will "adopt" free puppies/dogs and then resell them as her own or pure bred dogs with some kind of sad sappy story.
> 
> People are sick.


We had to rehome one of our French Bulldogs (vicious fighting - we were afraid of coming home and find one of them dead), and we gave Yoda away. We posted him on CraigsList. Put that there was a fee in the ad, but we weren't going to charge one. We could not have found him a better home if we tried. We still get updates from his owner, and she absolutely ADORES him. It really bothers me when people say that only the ones who don't care give away their dogs for free. In my mind, the $200 or whatever we could have charged for him can go to spoiling him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sparra said:


> Here is the full version of the horse classifieds....I cry laughing every time I read it as it is so true
> 
> *MEANING BEHIND THE HORSE CLASSIFIED ADS *
> Eventing Prospect.......................Big, Fast Horse
> ...


:laugh:LOVE IT, could you make one up for dog classifieds?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

selzer said:


> :laugh:LOVE IT, could you make one up for dog classifieds?


We all can!

Free to Good Home - I am desperate to get rid of this dog
Free - I am really desperate. I don't care what you do to this dog
Free w/ all Supplies - I will never own adog again.
Unsure of Age - This dog is old. Probably has one foot in the grave.
Moving Soon - Off to start a new life and dog is not a priority.
Energetic - This dog is so hyperactive a tranquilizer won't put them out.
Feisty dog - This dog is hyperactive and a biter.
Not Enough Time for dog - I've been neglecting this animal for a long time and just recently realized he is still here.
If No One Adopts Soon, Going to Pound - Now I will guilt trip readers into taking my neglected dog.

Awesome guard dog and very protective = Fear biter, the neighbors are threatening to sue
She is a runner = Animal Control has issued the maximum number of citations for unleashed dog
Can't keep her out of the pool = no recall and is oblivious to commands
Annoyed by the 2 yr old = Actually pretty smart 

Now my additions:

Not enough space - It is not that I didn't' know the 15 lbs GSD pup would grow to a 80 lbs dog, no... It is my house the one that is shrinking, mind you!
Good guard dog - barks all night
beatiful coat - sheds like crazy


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think 'beautiful coat' means the dog needs regular grooming but they're too lazy to do it.


----------

